# Complex hybrid paphs in Texas



## etex (Nov 11, 2009)

Went to Dallas this past weekend. I noticed that several of the complex paphs at 2 nurseries had lengthwise pleats in the leaves, and most of the blooms had a dent in either the bottom or side of the pouch. What would cause this? I live in East Texas, love complex paphs, and want to grow them well. Mine are grown insde in and Eastern exposure window with a ceiling fan and half a week with an evaporative humidifier( it has to share with my sunroom). I have a Paph Beaute " Linda" x (Venture 'Sunglow' x Winston Churchill "Indomitable')'Roseville' in bud that I got from Sam. He is another great orchid vendor. As an aside- placed another order with him last Tuesday, thinking he would get to it this week what with getting ready for the show. Nope, 3 hours later my order was packed and fedexed to me. Any input on the pleated leaves and dented pouch that I saw will be appreciated. I did not buy any of these. Thanks, Diane


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 11, 2009)

Complex hybrids are an interesting mix of various species with different chromosome counts and ploidy issues. The creased foliage is common and is usually an indicator of polyploidy and generally will be a stable feature of that plant.


----------

